# A twist on bobbing for apples. Help please:)



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I have an idea to get people more excited about bobbing for apples. My idea is to time everyone's turn to 30-45 seconds, if you can't get one in that time you go back to the end of the line and try again if there's still apples left. If you can get more than 1 in that time, more power to you. Then we just keep going until all the apples are fished out. Here's where it get's different...I want to do numbered prize bags associated with each apple (20-30) The prizes would vary anywhere from a plastic spider ring to a DVD, single pieces of candy, mini-bottles of absinthe (this is adults), scented candle etc. Each apple would have a number that correlated with the number on a prize bag. Here's my issue, how do I attach numbers to my apples without endangering my guests by pushing something into the apple, or having the numbers rub off in water? 

This just my attempt to get adults excited about this childhood game again.


----------



## hatsheput63 (Sep 18, 2009)

maybe core the apples,and put threaded numbers through them?


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

Try just using a knife and etching the number into one of the sides then put some lemon juice on it so it wont turn brown. We are going to be playing this game too. I thought of adding some of those eyeball ping pong balls in there to and maybe even trying to put a fogger or bubbler in there. I just don't know if that would work. I didnt want to put dry ice in because of the little kids.


----------

